# One leaves town and another one shows up



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Critics rip gov's overseas biz trip*



by Hillary Chabot And Donna Goodison

Gov. Deval Patrick's 10-day overseas trip is a rare 
chance for a handful of high-powered...

*Principal to Barack Obama: Let me do my job*

By Natalie Sherman

The principal of the high-tech pilot school President Obama 
will visit in Boston tomorrow has one word for the leader of...


----------

